# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Прививки вынужденные. Стоит ли поддаваться панике?

## Stace

Наверное все слышали про детей из Таджикистана в Москве, которые заболели полиомиелитом. Я младшую только в РД прививала, а потом как-то все не сросталось и откладывалось, сомневалось мне и прочее. Одним словом два раза уже писала отказ от прививок. А теперь вот задумалась. Может быть стоит привить хотя бы от полиомиелита ребенка, раз реально угроза заражения существует, причем последствия этой болезни могут быть плачевными. (ТТТ)

----------


## iskra

http://eugenegp.livejournal.com/13895.html
Вот тут как раз написано о прививке полио. Очень аргументировано и спокойно без фанатизма. Лично моё мнение прививки это далеко не панацея от болезни.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Согласно календарю прививок для того, чтобы выработался иммунитет нужно 17 месяцев, т.е. вы если сейчас сделаете прививку, то от нее тепло не будет в свете "якобы эпидемии", но иммунитет подорвете конкретно. И после этих 17 месяцев вакцинации нет гарантии, что ребенок не подхватит вакциноассоциированный полио.

----------


## Noireverte

Безнадежно больные дети из Таджикистана - отличный повод поднять продажи вакцин. XXI век. Империи и состояния строятся на управлении информацией.

----------


## Stace

Вобщем-то я и раньше хотела привить дочку от полиомиелита, но эта вакцина почему-то отсутствовала в ПК и в платных тоже. Или мы так вечно "неудачно" попадали. Просто случай с Таджикистаном "поднял" тему у меня вновь. Кроме того у меня мама переболела полиомиелитом, причем с серьезными последствиями, потому и присутствует страх. 
Искра, спасибо за ссылку. Почитала, но однозначного решения так и не созрело. Единственно что, теперь уже без сомнения не хочется вакцинироваться пероально.

----------


## iskra

А к имунологу, например, в Центр по ботьбе со СПИДом предположим не пробовали обращаться?  Конечно если мама переболела, то беспокоиться  есть из за чего.  Ведь  в инфекционных болезнях важна прежде всего предрасположенность!! Ну а что касается таджикистана та я лично СМИ нашему не очент\ь то доверяю т. е. то что преподносится публике вовсе не отражает реальную ситуацию. Да и отвсего в жизни всё равно не застрахуешся. Но конечно ЛЮБОЕ  РЕШЕНИЕ ЭТО ОТВЕТСТВЕННОСТЬ.
Я  вот щас думаю над прививкой от дифтерии  Там ведь не бактерии, а анатоксины уже готовые к этим бактериям. ??? Но всё ж пока собираю инфу на эту конкретно тему. Может кто что знает.

----------


## lastochka

А я вот еще про вакцины подкину инфу чисто со своей колокольни. Позвонил вчера профессор из Нии гематологии, посоветовал почитать статью: http://www.materinstvo.ru/art/rezuskonflikt/  Это про нестандартные ситуации резус-конфликта. И там есть замечательная фраза про вакцины. Даже целый абзац. Очевидно, это то, что случилось со мной в первую мою беременность. Я, как и любая советская девочка, привита от и до по всем возможным календарям прививок. Всеми советскими вакцинами. И вот результат: "...Например, первая беременность у резус-отрицательной женщины. Казалось бы, в ее организме не должно быть агрессивных антител. А они есть. Стали разбираться, в чем дело. Оказалось, что многие проблемы связаны с вакцинами, которые применялись несколько десятилетий назад. В основе этих препаратов была донорская кровь. Старые технологии не позволяли очистить ее до конца, поэтому в препарате могли присутствовать клетки крови, в частности эритроциты. Их вместе с вакциной вводили девочке. Разумеется, в ее организме сразу же начиналась выработка антител к чужим эритроцитам.
Причиной резус-конфликта являются именно эти антитела. Они сохраняются до детородного возраста и проявляют себя уже во время первой беременности. "
А лет через 20 напишут что-нибудь про современные вакцины...Ну их нафиг!

----------


## Panda

вот именно, что касается прививания в период вспышки "эпидемии" я ПРОТИВ. согласно, что иммунитет выработается к этой болезни тогда, когда эпидемия уже пройдет, во-вторых, действительно, только иммунитет подорвется - благодать для заразы. мое мнение - надо укреплять иммунитет вообще, а в период эпидемий тем более. хороший иммунитет - лучшая гарантия по сравнению с подорванным иммунитетом (+ прививка) )))
если есть основания - лучше уж делать прививку в спокойное время, и здоровому ребенку (без недавно перенесенных насморков и прочее)

----------

